

OpenSSH makes bcrypt key encryption default - oomkiller
http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-cvs&m=138633690918227&w=2

======
oomkiller
For those that don't know, OpenSSH previously used MD5 to secure the private
keys. They added the option a while back to use PBKDF2 via PKCS#8, but I
rarely see it in use in the wild.

